# There Is Now Proof



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no idea of where to stick this one so I'll take a jab at posting it here.

There is now scientific proof of why you should do it.

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2016/06/14/numbers-add-up-peeing-in-shower-makes-sense.html


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Uhhh, thanks critter


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Haha nice


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't like the idea of standing barefoot in wiz so I think I'll keep using the toilet or neighbors bushes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

There's 20% who don't? Who are those people? I thought everybody did that.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

What if one prefers a bath, like I do? :O>>:


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Catherder said:


> What if one prefers a bath, like I do? :O>>:


Shower first. duh.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

longbow said:


> There's 20% who don't? Who are those people? I thought everybody did that.


I am one of those who don't;-)

When I was in the service at basic training I walked into the latrine to take a leak and there were 5 guys from a minority group in the shower laughing a giggling like little girls, and when I looked over they were having a pee fight in the shower peeing on each other.

I lost it and went straight to the Drill Sargent and told him I wasn't about to use that shower after that, it was kind of a bold and dumb thing to do as it might cause me more problems than them. He told me to go to the barracks and stay by my bunk.

About 20 minutes later he came charging into the barracks and yelled for inspection, we all stood at attention and then he called for "toothbrush inspection" we all grabbed our toothbrushes and stood at attention, after a long speach about HIS latrine, he called out those 5 guys and had them go into the latrine and spend a couple of hours scrubbing down the entire shower with their toothbrushes.

Ever since then I do not pee in the shower.


----------

